# Yoshikan course



## Finlay (Jul 10, 2017)

Hello

Is the senshuei yoshinkan course still what it was. With the passing of the founder,  a split in the organisation (I may be wrong with this) and Mustard going back to Canada. What has become of one of the toughest courses in the martial arts


----------

